# A Florida sheriff told residents to shoot looters who came into their homes



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/florida-sheriff-told-residents-shoot-150501113.html


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

Nice of him but most folks don’t need to be told to shoot looters that are breaking in to their house to do them harm. I bet most rural Floridian’s guns and magazines are loaded to capacity. Same with the folks in rural Georgia.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Minorcan said:


> Nice of him but most folks don't need to be told to shoot looters that are breaking in to their house to do them harm. I bet most rural Floridian's guns and magazines are loaded to capacity. Same with the folks in rural Georgia.


And also with folks in urban Georgia. My home and family will be defended from all attacks, without question. Peaceful protests are fine. Cross the line from peaceful to hostile, there will be consequences.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

Minorcan said:


> Nice of him but most folks don't need to be told to shoot looters that are breaking in to their house to do them harm. I bet most rural Floridian's guns and magazines are loaded to capacity. Same with the folks in rural Georgia.


+1


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

This kinda falls in the same vein as when people are surprised when they find out I carry concealed at home or out in my own yard. Why wouldn’t someone carry at home?


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Looting used to be considered just below child sexual abuse as a low life crime, but now it's just a normal pass time during a "protest". I remember during the LA riots (three of them) armed business owners posted signs "Looters will be shot" and some camped out in front of their businesses openly carrying/displaying their guns. While much of LA was burning, there was no looting in "Korea Town" because the business owners/residents openly patrolled their area, armed....


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Minorcan said:


> This kinda falls in the same vein as when people are surprised when they find out I carry concealed at home or out in my own yard. Why wouldn't someone carry at home?


I also carry virtually 100% of the time even if it's only a small 380 pocket gun. Around home is not much different than on the street, especially if someone is trying to kick your front door in. Next door neighbors condo was entered last summer mid day when they were home sitting on front porch. Burgular went in rear unlocked door stole her purse, jewelry and an iPad. Owner was coming in front door when he saw perp bolting out the back. They left the back door unlocked because they were home. Perp jumped rear courtyard fence and was trying rear doors and found theirs unlocked. It happens when you least expect it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Minorcan said:


> This kinda falls in the same vein as when people are surprised when they find out I carry concealed at home or out in my own yard. Why wouldn't someone carry at home?


Sho nuff!


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Shotgun and at least 1 pistol locked and loaded in the home at all times. Home is locked even when I go for a walk or run and my wife is home. Never used to be this way. But even before this crap started there was an uptick in home invasions in my area. Lots of auto beak ins. The problem here is with the no bail laws, it just goes on and on. It may sound stupid but I carry a pocket pistol when I am out mowing the lawn or working in the gardens.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

yellowtr said:


> Shotgun and at least 1 pistol locked and loaded in the home at all times. Home is locked even when I go for a walk or run and my wife is home. Never used to be this way. But even before this crap started there was an uptick in home invasions in my area. Lots of auto beak ins. The problem here is with the no bail laws, it just goes on and on. It may sound stupid but I carry a pocket pistol when I am out mowing the lawn or working in the gardens.


I always have a J-Frame S&W Model 60 357 magnum either in ankle carry with a Desantis Ankle-Glove or pocket carry. Stops wild hogs and other creatures with bad attitudes. Bad attitude changes dramatically when the heart stops.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

yellowtr said:


> Shotgun and at least 1 pistol locked and loaded in the home at all times. Home is locked even when I go for a walk or run and my wife is home. Never used to be this way. But even before this crap started there was an uptick in home invasions in my area. Lots of auto beak ins. The problem here is with the no bail laws, it just goes on and on. It may sound stupid but I carry a pocket pistol when I am out mowing the lawn or working in the gardens.


Not stupid at all. When you need it, you need it.


----------

